#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  ♥****A Parents Love****♥

## mangzee

:):  :=(:  :Kiss:  :=(:  :): 
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ 
I gave you life,
but cannot live it for you.

I can teach you things,
but I cannot make you learn.

I can give you directions,
but I cannot be there to lead you.

I can allow you freedom,
but I cannot account for it.

I can take you to church,
but I cannot make you believe.

I can teach you right from wrong,
but I cannot always decide for you.

I can buy you beautiful clothes,
but I cannot make you beautiful inside.

I can offer you advice,
but I cannot accept it for you.

I can give you love,
but I cannot force it upon you.

I can teach you to share,
but I cannot make you unselfish.

I can teach you respect,
but I cannot force you to show honor.

I can advise you about friends,
but cannot choose them for you.

I can advise you about sex,
but I cannot keep you pure.

I can tell you the facts of life,
but I can't build your reputation.

I can tell you about drinking,
but I can't say "no" for you.

I can warn you about drugs,
but I can't prevent you from using them.

I can tell you about lofty goals,
but I can't achieve them for you.

I can teach you about kindness,
but I can't force you to be gracious.

I can warn you about sins,
but I cannot make you moral.

I can love you as a child,
but I cannot place you in God's family.

I can pray for you,
but I cannot make you walk with God.

I can tell you how to live,
but I cannot give you eternal life.

I can love you with unconditional love all of my
life . . . and I will!





  Similar Threads: What to do if parents didn't accept your love relationship How to tell parents about your love? 112 ways to say I ♥ U Children are not parents possession ♥ What Is Love ♥

----------


## crazybishnoi29

wow!!!! ultimate!! 
quite long,,, but nice post.. Hats off mangzee...

----------


## aishwarya

hey you wrote this????????[MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION]??????/ amazing man!!

----------


## cool.taniya

Very sweet poem @magzee

----------


## mangzee

well its from my collection...thank u all for the appreciation  :):

----------

